# Finally some good news, my plecos had babies!!!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

So today I was looking at my tank and I saw that there 4 bristlenose albino pleco babies, I didn't think plecos would breed easily like platys or mollys. Here is 2 out of the 4. So what do i feed these guys, ground up algae wafers???


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

just did a quick head count there are 6 probably more!!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's so cool. I would assume they'd be fine if you have sufficient algae growth but it wouldn't hurt to throw in some algae wafers


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations! On the baby plecs


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

2nd headcount, there is easily more than a dozen of them, does anyone know how old they are, they are barely an inch long? and just a little fact, one parent is an albino bristlenose, and the other is just albino, so is the bristlenose trait dominant or recessive, or will they just have small bristles??? thanks in advance!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Males had much more prominent bristles than females. I don't think there are any bristle-free bristle-nose plecos. I think you can feed them zucchini. Probably some variety of Plecocaine as well, ask loha.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

emc7, one parent is bristlenose and one isnt, so the babies are a crossbreed, I am just wondering if the bristlenose trait is dominant or recessive. size comparison of parent and child.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Both parents are bristlenose, but females don't have bristles like the males do. I feed my BN fry (and everything else from cichids to Synodontis) NLS Grow pellets and spirulina flake daily. The pleco's also get fresh or canned veggies at least once weekly.
I've raised a few on that diet:


















Currently breeding fire red BN:


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

todd, not to sound rude but I know for a fact the female isn't bristlenose.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats, Albino! That is great news! Got any pics?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

and after another count there are easily more than 20


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If the female isn't a bristlenose then what is she? She has to be some species of Ancistrus to breed successfully with a male bristlenose. The albino trait is recessive, and it takes 2 albnio parents to produce an entire brood of albino fry. The pics of mine show the ratio of albino and brown fry from 2 brown parents with the albino gene. Post a few pics of the female? You'll probably find around 40-50 fry from the first spawn of a young pair.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh i didnt know that todd


----------

